# Estação meteo TFA Nexus



## ALVARUS (1 Fev 2012 às 08:17)

Bom dia caros fm's :

O meu filho ofereceu-me como prenda de Natal uma estação meteo da marca TFA, modelo NEXUS, com sonda pluviométrica, anemómetro e sensor de humidade e pressão, acabei de a montar seguindo à risca e à rasca (hehehheeh) os procedimentos indicados nas respectivas instruções.
Alguem que tenha algo desta marca e me possa dizer se é confiável em termos de dados e de equipamento ?
Grato pelas infos ;

Álvaro Rocha
Porto (Antas)


----------

